# Basic Fish That Work with Bettas?



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay so I've heard that you should really only put more fish in with bettas when it's a 10 gal. or bigger, is this true? What types of fish work best with a betta in a 10 gallon tank? How many could I put in? I just need some basic tips because I need to decide if I should get a 5 gal. tank or 10 gal. Thanks!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

You need at least 10 gallons to house a betta and some other fish. Five gallons is to small.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, but what types of fish?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Types? Let's see, If your a beginner at this:

4 Cories( a good species is the Bronze/Albino Cory)

6 Harlequin Rasboras

2-3 Platies( if you don't want a Ton of fry, get 1 gender)

I'll try thinking of more, but look these up first.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you! Very Helpful answer! Do you know anything about Tetras or Mollies? Those are the ones I like. Thanks!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Platys will get aggressive with each other if it's just males. Only get females if you don't want fry. But you may end up with fry anyway because they can come to you pregnant.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

I have seen Bettas with Neon Tetras and Cardnal Tetras


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Mollies get really big comparatively to the other fish on the list and tend to harass the betta later on from what I've read here and heard elsewhere. You can keep some tetras with bettas, but many species of tetras are nippy and territorial (not good!) so I'd check into species of tetras you have available near you and do some research. And yeah I'd say 10 gals is the minimum unless you're adding ghost shrimp or a snail


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Mollies also like brakish or salt water better than fresh so they are not ideal for a betta tank


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about danios?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Danios are really active fish. Most Bettas prefer peaceful, slower tank mates. Also, Danios should be kept in at LEAST 15 gallons. They may be small, but they need a lot of back and forth room to swim.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Danios like a long foot print but are compatable with bettas also Glo Fish work since glo fish are danios


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely not danios in a ten gallon. 

I know it's Wikipedia, but this page: http://theaquariumwiki.com/Stocking_a_10_Gallon_Tank is very good. 

In a ten gallon with a betta I would have:
- 6 ember tetras
- 6 pygmy cories
- 3 endlers livebearers
- 8 microrasboras
- 2 ADFs.

These are obviously not all together. I would just have one or two of those options. Probably just one.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

oops was unaware we were discussing a 10 gallon. yeah Danios need something with a long foot print. ive seen 15 gallons long and 20 gallons long. They tend to be quite the moving fish


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

On the mollies: No. Mollies will attack and possibly kill bettas, and are brackish fish.


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

I have Glofish with my betta in a 20gal long, they are constantly on the move and would not even consider putting them in something smaller. Alot of the compatibility will be determined by your betta's temperment. Mine gets along with the other fishes but have seen others that don't


----------



## RRcivicSI (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a crown tail male betta in a 10 gallon with 2 male dalmation mollies, 1 wild crayfish ( which im gonna let go soon) and a loach. They all get along great and the mollies and betta actually swim together some and will eat side by side during feeding with no conflict. There was minor conflict when I first introduced them. A little nip here and there but it was soon over..


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a plakat betta in one of my planted community tanks. It's 12 gallons but has a very large horizontal footprint so I bend the rules with stocking a bit. It's 36 inches long and about 10 inches high.

Tankmates:
6 Glowlight Danio's (very skiddish schooling fish)
2 Red eye Tetra (remnants from a large school I used to have)
3 Sparkling gourami's (normally this is a no-no since they are anabantoids but mine get along with my betta without any issues)
3 Otto's
1 betta
Amano shrimp

I went with a plakat because the smaller fins are less tempting for tank mates to nibble on and they can swim better in tanks with more water movement.

Here is a pic of my tank.
My 12G Long

For a standard 10g I would go with fish that don't share the same areas of the tank as your betta. Cory's and otto's would probably be a good choice. Small tetras and microrasboras could be a good option too.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Microrasboras are a great fish for smaller tanks. I saw some at my LPS and instantly wanted some for my small tank to bad its not ready for em


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

what about guppies? one female beta...or male havent decided yet..in with my guppies?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That 12 gal is GORGEOUS, Heathbar! Much jealousy.

Pixiedust: Guppies are a real hit-and-miss option. Some bettas hate them really badly, because of the colours and the tails (we assume), others are ok with them. My female betta repeatedly attacked dull, female guppies, whereas my friends' male lived happily with some very fancy ones. 

RRCivic: You may want to reconsider your stocking. Loaches are schooling creatures and really should be in groups of 5 or more. A single loach is a sad loach. Bear in mind a full school would overstock you, especially as mollies have a BIG bioload.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

where did you find that 12G long?? It looks nice


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> where did you find that 12G long?? It looks nice


Thank you. I ordered it online. I got mine from greenleafaquariums.com but marinedepot.com has the Mr. Aqua brand ones that are a little cheaper (if they actually have them in stock).


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

i have my female in a 10g with 4 peppered cory catfish and i absolutely love the tank. She gets along great with the catfish and the corries are very peaceful and keep the tank superduper clean


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Bettas prefer soft water, and I don't know if you're familiar with them, but I have found that glass catfish might prove to be a suitable tankmate. They prefer softer water and are a shoaling fish, given their name, glass cats are literally see-through, I have found that my males don't usually bother them because they are rather "drab" I'm assuming due to the lask of colors. Glass cats are on the moderate scale however, acclimating them might prove difficult, but due to their peaceful temperment, they have always been the best tankmates for my bettas. In your case however, I dont think your tank is large enough though. as i said, they shoal. if i were u, i would invest in a larger tank.... stray away from guppies, as previously said, they can be the best or worst tankmate, it depends on your bettas temperment. and mollies. they prove rather bossy and will harass the slow-moving betta. if u wanna stay on the safe side, i would go with platies. they do however, prefer harder water. be sure to pm me for questions


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Glass cats should be good tank mates for a betta. They are found in the same waters as bettas in the wild along with Danios, Rosbaras, and Khuli Loaches. The other species that can be found in the wild with bettas are Sharks and Gouramis which would not be good tank mates.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Glass cats are delicate and get large, as well as needing schools of six. They should be in at least 30 gallon.


----------

